# Master Hunter Golden Stud



## HoHum's Retrievers (Mar 22, 2007)

Topbrass One More Trip to Birdland MH (Maynard) is standing at stud. Maynard is 75 pounds and is eager to train, tireless in the field, easy to teach, has a great memory, and is very watery. Maynard is 100% owner trained and handled by Gordie Schlichting. Maynard does not go south in the winter, we train year round in Minnesota. Maynard has experienced six South Dakota pheasant seasons and five seasons of duck hunting here in Minnesota and North Dakota. He is a gregarious house dog with a tender heart and loyal disposition, yet fearless and powerful in the field. 

Maynard finished his Master title in the spring of 2014. Maynard also has qualifying scores at the NAHRA Senior level, received a Reserve JAM in the Qualifying stake in the summer of 2015 and earned 2nd place in the Greater Minnesota Hunt Test Association Minnesota Master Retriever Championships in 2015. In 2016 Maynard went 6 for 7 to qualify for the 2016 Master National, he earned a 4th place in the Qualifying Stake and a Reserve JAM at the 2016 Greater Minnesota Hunt Test Association Minnesota Retriever Championships. In the summer of 2017 Maynard went 6 for 8 to once again qualify for the 2017 Master National and the 2018 Master Amateur Invitational. He ran at the 2018 Master Amateur Invitational in Sedalia, Missouri in May of 2018. He qualified for both the 2018 Master National and the 2019 Master Amateur Invitational in the summer of 2018 as well as earning another Reserve JAM in the 2018 Minnesota Retriever Championships.

Maynard is a proven stud with past natural breedings having produced large litters of seven to twelve beautiful, outgoing puppies. There are no better health clearances than what Maynard has being absolutely solid and clean in every health attribute. 

Maynard’s five-generation pedigree includes 17 American FC and/or AFC dogs, 4 additional Canadian FTCH/AFTCH dogs and an additional 14 qualified all-age dogs, NAFTCH FTCH Brasdor’s Razzl Dazzl on the dam’s side and NAFC FC Topbrass Cotton on both sides!. A handful of the other names include Burn’s Phoenix MH ***, AFC Emberain Rugby, FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah, FC AFC Windbreakers Mighty Mo, FC Holway Barty, and FTCH AFTCH Shurmark’s Split Decision.

Maynard is 100% healthy! Hips, Elbows, Eyes, Heart, Thyroid, prcd-PRA and Ichthyosis results are all good and clear! 
Hip clearance:	OFA GR-107213G25M-VPI
Eye clearance:	OFA GR-EYE235/73M-VPI
Heart clearance:	OFA GR-CA23002/25M/C-VPI
Elbow clearance:	OFA GR-EL27882M25-VPI
Thyroid clearance:	OFA GR-TH2341/25M-VPI
prcd-PRA status:	Clear (Optigen 12-10462) OFA GR-PRA426/26M-VPI
Ichthyosis status:	Clear (Optigen 12-10462) OFA GR-ICH292/26M-VPI

Photo and complete pedigree can be viewed at http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=515491.

For more information and arrange breeding, contact Gordie Schlichting at [email protected] or at 320-248-8532.


----------

